# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel Spreadsheet with VBA and Form Controls; Full functionality in Android with Polaris

## SonOfOdin

Hello all,

This is a long shot.  I have been working on a sustainability rating tool which is a macro enabled excel file, complete with form controls.  I'd like to be able to use it on a tablet (I have a galaxy tab with Polaris atm.)

I can see the file, and can load it into Polaris.  However, the functionality and form controls are gone.  I am assuming this is because this content is beyond Polaris at the moment.

Is there an alternative software, or something I can do to get Polaris to open the excel file as it was built?

Cheers

----------

